# planer manual needed



## robertjsr (May 30, 2013)

hello everyone. I am in need of a manual with parts list for A king Canada planer model kc-816 On the front of the planer it says "16 " Autoplaner" if anybody has this manual I would sure like to get a copy. Email would be the easiest. Thanks.

Robert Reid


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Robert....... If you go to the Router forums homepage (or click on the RouterForums.com logo at the top of this page) then scroll down to the General Woodworking section, you'll see "Power Tool Manuals" at the bottom of that section. I see a listing for King Canada there. I hope this helps. I've found a couple I needed there. Jim


----------



## blairsdad (Jun 13, 2015)

*King Canada 816C manual*

Hi Robert

Did you find a manual? If so I would like to know where please, I just bought an 816C at an auction.

Thanks

Bruce Clift


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bruce, welcome to the forum.

Robert has not been back for 2 years.

As per Chessnut2, If you go to the Router forums homepage (or click on the RouterForums.com logo at the top of this page) then scroll down to the General Woodworking section, you'll see "Power Tool Manuals" at the bottom of that section. I see a listing for King Canada there.....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I checked and there isn't one yet but I have a 16" King, not sure if it's the same model, and I know I have the manual, I just have to find it and scan it first. In the meantime if you have questions just ask. I can suggest that you check to make sure the head is level from one side to the other. Mine wasn't from the factory. Although it will leave some snipe and chips out some hardwoods it will take a 1/8" bite out of a 2x10. Great if you have access to rough lumber.


----------



## blairsdad (Jun 13, 2015)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Bruce, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Robert has not been back for 2 years.
> 
> As per Chessnut2, If you go to the Router forums homepage (or click on the RouterForums.com logo at the top of this page) then scroll down to the General Woodworking section, you'll see "Power Tool Manuals" at the bottom of that section. I see a listing for King Canada there.....


Thanks James, I did check there yesterday buy couldn't see the correct model, I'll look again a bit harder. Love that quote (a long time favourite of mine) which goes right along with "Nothing round here is simple except the boss".

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bruce.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm working on it Bruce. I scanned all the pages as jpegs and I'm trying to figure out how to convert to a single pdf file if possible. I could email you all the jpeg images for now if you need them, there are almost 20 of them with the parts list which you would need to see if there are any differences from mine to yours.

Mine is a SA 380. The manual says 15" but it is actually 16" wide as I planed some 6 x 16 timbers for a friend once. It also is called an Autoplaner. There are several other brands that use the exact same castings that I've seen, such as Delta and Jet. It was manufactured by a company in Taiwan and sold under several labels. Mine will plane 2 x 10s on edge but others, and I think later models of the King, used shorter posts and will only do 6+". I've replaced one feed roller and had to level the head to the bed (it came from the factory out of adjustment) so I can walk you through the processes if needed.


----------

